# Auction! 6th Annual 2 Man/2 Day Spring Turkey Hunt-Proceeds Going To M-S Santa's Kids



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

*Ho ! Ho ! Ho !

It's that time of year again folks ! 

I'm auctioning off another M-S Santa's Fully Guided 2 Man / 2 Day 2011 Spring Turkey Hunt with all the trimmings with the proceeds going to buy needy kids a warm coat/cloths, food and toys for Christmas.

I'm very happy to say that thanks to you guys, last year we made alot of children very happy on Christmas Morning.

All recieved a nice warm new winter coat and toys. 

For some chlidren, this is all that they are going to get.

Now, the hunt Details !!!!!!!!!!
*****************************

Your choice of 1st or 2nd season. 
Dates to be determined in January when the regs for 2011 come out.

I had a great season last year. 

Good numbers of birds and plenty of action !!

Most all hunters I guide are members here at M-S, so references are available. 
I even had 2 guys fly in all the way from Alberta Canada. The owners of Buck Stop Outfitters.
Stan and Tim both killed record book birds on the 1st day of the 2nd season.

Winners can stay in my camper ( Thunderdome ), she's a 20' Nomad that sleeps 2 very nicely. Stove, fridge, microwave, TV etc.....or there's a local motel uptown. 

I'll also supply all meals. 
You guys can get here the night before the hunt, sit around the campfire and we can talk some Turkey hunt'in, or, in the morning if you'd like.
The boat leaves early.....4 AM'ish.

We'll be hunting 2 full days on some seriously prime, private land Gobbler stomp'in grounds.
I have over 2500 acres on 24 different farms in 3 counties that I have access to.
I'm located in Carson City and hunt Montcalm, Gratiot, Ionia and Isabella counties.
The chance to bag a record book bird is well above average.
I do my homework and the birds will be scouted out and roosted. Pop-up blinds are roomy, pre-set and ready to hunt.

All you'll need to bring is your shoot'in iron and any calls that you'd like and we'll both work'em. 
Or, just sit back and enjoy the show. 

I can tailor this hunt anyway you'd like.
Run and Gun.
Sit and Call.
Mornings and afternoon hunts, or hitt'em hard from sun-up till sun down.
It's your hunt, so your wish is my command.

I've guided alot of first timers and seeing the look on their faces as that big ole Longbeard comes strutt'in in at point blank range and letting loose with a thundering gobble is priceless ! 

I know enough about calling in Longbeards to be dangerous and during your hunt would be happy to pass along what I've been taught, and I was taught by the best.
I mentored under Rod Benson, probably one of the top 5 Turkey Callers in the world in my opinion for 5 years and I am currently on the Call Masters Pro-Staff with Woods Wise Game Calls.

If you've never hunted Spring Gobblers before, hang onto your hat, cause your in for a ride !!

Now for the disclaimer :
This is hunting. 
I do my homework and put in countless hours scouting. 
My blinds are set with care to ensure the best opportunity I can for my hunters to be successful.

I can't promise a kill.

All I can promise is to do my best doing what I do best: Calling and Hunting Spring Gobblers.
Kill or not, we'll have a great time in the Spring Turkey Woods. 

One more thing, last year alot of guys PM'd me not wanting to bid on the hunt, but still wanted to help the kids.
If you'd like to pitch in, shoot me a PM and I'll give you my address.
Those donations really made a big difference.

As an added bonus I'm also going to give the winner a Custom Turkey Caller. Box or Slate. Your choice.


Auction ends at 12 Midnight Wednesday - 12/ 08/ 10.

Retail Value of this hunt is 500.00

Merry Christmas & God Bless !!*


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

$200


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

TH called this record book bird in from about 150 yards - through the woods - to within 5 feet of our blind. My son Quin shot him going away at about 20 feet! No decoys, just pure calling. Once he answered TH's call, he simply said "get ready, it'll happen fast" and we'll never forget it!










Buyer beware ..... if yer offended easy or can't handle some "odd" smells in the blind, then don't bid. But if you want to learn a TON about turkey hunting and have a helluva time doing it - then bid on this hunt *FOR A GREAT CAUSE!*


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Buyer beware ..... if yer offended easy or can't handle some "odd" smells in the blind, then don't bid. [/B]


Hey ! I take offense at that. LOL 

I've got you and Quinn penciled in for opening day again. See you fellas in the Spring !!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Man, just look at that day, about 60-70 degrees the first week of May. The woods really coming alive with greenery - it just DOES NOT get any better than that! I say that as I'm sittin here in a hotel room looking out the window at snow blowing sideways.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gobble gobble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

$250.00


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

$275.00, the sauna and massage are worth that..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The sauna is busted, but, we can still sit back to back in the tub and I can fart alot.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> but, we can still sit back to back in the tub and I can fart alot.


You're asking someone to PAY for that?:help:


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

$300. Minus the bubbles


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

PM sent for address info, Tom. Good luck you guys on the bidding!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

325


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ok, the home made sauna idea is out.

Gobble Gobble !!

4 days left !!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

She's a done deal Wed. at midnight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ends tonight at midnite !!

_Going ONCE !!!!!!!_


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Gooiiinnggggg *TWICE !!!!*


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

350


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

:woohoo1:

TH - I am as green of a turkey hunter as they come. I am a seasoned deer hunter but turkey hunting is all new to me.....can't wait.


----------

